# Rubbing a Dog's Belly: Do they like it, or are they being submissive?



## tangoking (Feb 18, 2010)

My dog seems to like a belly rub, but after doing some reading I'm wondering if a belly rub is interpreted as a request to be submissive.

Any thoughts?

tyvm!


----------



## Bruce0425 (Jul 29, 2009)

Not sure on what the real answer is but my pup loves a belly rub anyway he can get it!


----------



## MarcusDolby (Feb 3, 2010)

Are you initiating it or her/him? If she just runs up and lays on her back, I'd say she's telling you to rub her belly and I bet she enjoys it. My puppy seems to really like it because she'll just lay there. If she resists and you persist in keeping her on her back and then rubbing her belly, I bet she perceives that much differently. It's also possible that she's BOTH enjoying it and submissive. According to Cesar Millan, a dog is most content and at ease when in a calm and submissive state. I'll leave it up to you to trust Cesar or not.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

My dog won't stick around very long for a belly rub, but scratch his armpits and you got yourself a shaggy throw rug that snores. Rusty is as purely self centered as a 2 year old child. Everything he does, he does for his own gratification. If he offers a behavior that I find pleasing or entertaining, it's to get me to give him something he wants. He doesn't care who holds the title of Alpha as long as Alpha does what he demands. He'll even go so far as to obey commands...if that's what it takes.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

My girl likes it  She'll run over to me and flop over for a belly rub. Submissive dogs will probably be very still, wag their tail in a nervous way, and have their ears back the whole time.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Kechara LOVE belie rubs. If she is laying on her back and I'm rubbing her belie and I stop. she will whine and hit me with her paw until I start again. and if I refuse she will get up and shove her head under my arm.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I don't think Esther has a submissive bone in her body, but she loves her belly rubbed.

If she did the stop, drop and roll when meeting other dogs, I'd say it was submissive behavior.


----------



## LilOllie (Jun 2, 2009)

Oliver loves belly rubs... it seems like certain breeds like them more than others, and Papillons are definitely one of them. (at least in my experience) Oliver will run up to me and roll over for belly rubs. Jayda on the other hand doesn't really seem to like them or hate them. She just doesn't really care one way or the other. To answer your question I would say no that Oliver doesn't do it to be submissive since he comes to me for them.


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

Elka loves belly rubs. She is not impressed when I lay down and ask for one back, though. Selfish brat. =)


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Both my girls offer their bellies a lot, and always ask for more when I stop rubbing their bellies, so yeah I would say they like it.

And Hope just loves a back scratch, especially on top of her butt above her tail.


----------

